# Yearling ND doe



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

*Please critique my ND Yearling Doe?*

Twisted Vines IF Arpeggio at her first show. Her class was pretty large and very competitive but she placed consistently towards the top of her class (2nd and 3rd) over some extremely impressive yearling does. 

What do you all think of her? So far the main thing about her is that she could use more body capacity, so please add anything else you notice, positive or negative 

In the last photo she is next to the goat on the far left.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

any thoughts?


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

It looks like she has nice length with nice dairyness. Very feminine looking. I think she could use a tad bit more angularity, but still good. Could use better front end, including straighter legs with better brisket extension. Fairly good depth, but would like a better barrel extension and capacity. Her topline and rump looks like it could be more level, though when you "tickle" her she seems to looks a lot nicer. 

Overall, very nice doe.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks for the opinion! Much appreciated!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Half-A-Chance, but wonder if her front end looks like your bringing her front legs forward to much. Get them under her shoulders and we may see her brisket extend a lil more, plus having them so far forward makes her appear that her front legs bow backward. But she is a really pretty girl. I like her length.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, now that I look at the photos I definitely was putting her front legs forward a bit to much, thanks for the tip! I will pay more attention to that next time...
Here's an older photo (its pretty bad since she was being a brat), but her front legs are set up more correctly I think.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Her legs are set up better, and look I see a brisket! She really is a pretty girl. I hope you do well with her!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice length and levelness!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful doe! Congrats!


----------

